# Aperture ApplesScript Automator



## phill59 (13 Mai 2014)

Bonjour
N'étant pas un pro des actions Automator et autres cripts, je sollicite votre expertise pour ce problème.
J'ai titré mes photos dans Aperture dans une rubrique IPTC inadequate intitulée " Titre"
Je souhaiterais copier ou transférer ce contenu texte dans un autre champ comme celui "Nom copie travail".
Est-ce possible ? et si oui comment procéder ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Cordialement
Philippe
PS j'ai reposté mon pb dans cette rubrique car le forum "développement sur Mac" n'était probablement pas orienté vers Aperture


----------

